I would pay X for Y - westonplatter0
======
devopsproject
I would pay $10 for something to block those email subscription popups.

$15 to block the ones that have the cutesy and smug "no thanks" messages like
"no thanks, I don't enjoy money saving tips"

------
HiroshiSan
I would pay X for an app that could maximize the happiness of deciding where
to go eat...say I have a list of 3 choices, they have a list of 3 choices, we
don't know each other's 1st choice or any choice for that matter, just that
there was an agreement, and we're both satisfied.

~~~
devopsproject
Pick two and flip a coin.

When the coin is in the air, you will know which option you really want. Or
you will go with what the coin has chosen, absolving you of the consequences
of making the choice. "this restaurant sucked" "dont blame me, the coin picked
it"

~~~
Mz
The OP seems to be talking about when two people are trying to settle this
question and may have different priorities.

~~~
devopsproject
Wouldn't the coin flip still apply to that situation? He is asking for
"something" else to make the decision. Coin\App\Dart throw\etc all work

~~~
Mz
I don't believe that fulfills the conditions described, no.

------
throwaway_java
I would pay anything for my kids to sleep through the night.

~~~
devopsproject
Hire a nanny

------
brudgers
Gladly:

    
    
      X = 'you on Tuesday'
      Y = 'a hamburger today'

------
codegeek
I would pay $50/Month to get real valuable leads on businesses/owner that are
considering selling their online product based SAAS business.

~~~
mijustin
There's two options for this (although, not $50 / month):

\- Opportunity Overload:
[http://opportunityoverload.com/](http://opportunityoverload.com/)

\- FE International is a broker that does this:
[http://feinternational.com/](http://feinternational.com/)

~~~
vphillips
Okay. What would you pay? $15, $20, $30 per month for a weekly digest?

~~~
codegeek
I will pay $20/Month for solid leads. But again, the leads have to be really
high quality otherwise it is not worth it.

~~~
kevinrpope
Heads up - when I was working for a lead gen company, they would charge per
lead, not on a monthly basis.

Also, I assume you'd want to be the exclusive recipient (or nearly the
exclusive recipient) for these leads, because for most of the business brokers
out there you can get a newsletter with the newest businesses for sale, though
maybe not filtered as you'd like it.

------
shjdhsjdh
I figured that I lack leadership/social skills. I would pay $1000-$2000 over
an year for helping me develop a few of these skills and help me earn an extra
10k-20k per year at my day job. I am at staff engineer level now. Essentially,
I am looking for mentor/coach. If interested, send email to
iamanonymouscoward@gmail.com

~~~
vfulco
Check out your local Toastmasters, some of which specialize in specific
industry domains. They are a collegial, supportive group. You will be thrown
in the deep end of the pool and your skills will advance quickly. It is also
very affordable and the processes have stood the test of time. I am 3 speech
milestones in and by next year will have my competent communicator and
competent leader certifications. Maybe even advanced leader certification
based on a city-wide/district level (Shanghai) project I am working on. A
great org.

------
wott
I would pay $100 for $10000.

~~~
westonplatter0
:)

------
soulbadguy
I would pay 15$/month for better desktop linux distribution. Something with
the polish of mac os/windows/chrome os, but running on a standard linux
plarform.

2000 for a 14 inch ultrabook with a great screen, great keyboard and great
batery life

A good chunk of money for ads free, in depth technical articals

------
etam89
I would pay $0 for ideas... like this :)

~~~
justratsinacoat
Some might dismiss your idea as silly -- but you're the only one in this
thread who got exactly what he wanted for the price he offered.

------
etam89
I would pay $0 for idea.... so is this author.

------
billconan
I'd pay someone who can understand math equations and explain them to me in an
intuitive way.

~~~
wodenokoto
[https://betterexplained.com](https://betterexplained.com) might be worth
checking out.

~~~
billconan
this website is great, but I want to have someone to explain the latest papers
to me.

~~~
S4M
You mean, you want someone to explain to you a recent scientific paper about
something? "Vulgarization as a service" or "crowd sourcing vulgarization",
that might be an idea.

------
westonplatter0
I would pay $200/month for high-quality data engineering/science leads.

~~~
eudoxus
Is this leads for offering your data engineering/science solution to (IE
Businesses). Or hiring leads? Or something else?

~~~
westonplatter0
The service would provide leads for data science/engineering consulting.

------
westonplatter0
I would pay $3/month for Robinhood ROI numbers on a per transaction basis.

------
contingencies
I would pay 1% equity to someone who would do all the damn VC chasing.

~~~
bbcbasic
There should be VC agents then who take a commission. They could take a
commission from the VC so no loss to you.

------
westonplatter0
I would pay $10/month for new things to do in my city (Denver).

~~~
maerF0x0
Would you pay $10 a month + (some budget you determine) to receive a "You're
doing X this weekend" type email/calendar invite . It would be complete with
instructions of what you need to do, where you need to be and what it is.

Thoughts?

~~~
dpc59
I think it could be free and you could monetize from businesses who need
customers.

~~~
maerF0x0
I might bend it to be customer pays tho w/ no kickback so that the customer
knows we're in their corner. Otherwise I may as well just send everyone to
whomever pays me the most.

------
bbcbasic
AUD$4 for a freshly ground large decaffe skinny soy flat white in a takeaway
cup.

------
westonplatter0
I would pay $45/month for an stock options trading course.

~~~
kevinrpope
What would you want to learn from this course? Are you looking for a strategy
or an explanation on how options/spreads/etc. work or something else entirely?

~~~
westonplatter0
second option, explanation on how options/spreads/etc.

~~~
kevinrpope
Cool, I was a derivatives trader for about 6 years, let me know if you want to
discuss more of what you'd like to learn. My email is in my profile.

